# Family Looking For A Hunting Lease



## JoeNorton (Dec 5, 2006)

We are trying to locate a tract of land to lease for hunting for 5-8 people...400 acres to...?..(what we can afford). 

We would be more than willing to help maintain the property...fix fences...things of that nature and we don't litter.We generaly hunt and maintain the land as it is...making only improvments to existing property access and roads. 

We don't smoke or drink and follow all hunting rules. We would also like permission to camp on the property.

It would be a quality Buck Hunting Club.We dont shoot little bucks.We would plant food plots year around. We are just tired of being in clubs with people whos motto are "_If its brown its down_". One of are club rules would most likely be 8 points or better or 4 point on one side.But we are going to try are best to mantian a quality buck club.

My dad and me live in seminole county so somewhere thats not to far. We are hunting in randolph county now so somewhere in that radius.

If anyone is willing to lease us some land we would appreciate it.

Thank You Joey Norton

Please contact us here or by email.
nortonr@softhome.net


----------



## JoeNorton (Dec 6, 2006)

Bump.....


----------



## JoeNorton (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump......Still Looking also looking to join a club with similar rules


----------



## bbprld (Feb 20, 2008)

Saw your post looking for hunting club. I have a 350 acre club in Thomasville, Ga. 
loaded with deer, turkeys, ducks, doves, 2 stocked fish ponds, small cabin with electricity,  
3 miles of river frontage Ocholockonee, and I do guided quail hunts.

bbp@ureach.com
850-443-0482


----------



## deer buster (Feb 22, 2008)

i have 500 acres near the flint river in vada,ga. (bainbridge) need 8 members at $1500 each. qdm!!! please pm back if interested.


----------



## Missykea (Feb 22, 2008)

*South Rut*

We have spots open for our 1200 acre still hunting club in Nahunta ga on the Satilla River, there is room for campers & we all have children & family our fees are 1000.00 per family membership. email us if interested mransome@windstream.net


----------



## letshunt20 (Nov 13, 2008)

we hAVE A hunting property and it is only 500 for every person that hunts


----------



## grinstead9 (Dec 1, 2008)

where is the land located.my wife and looking for a place to hunt.


----------



## jkoch (Dec 1, 2008)

NOW IS THE TIME TO GET READY FOR THE '09-10 SEASON !!!!!!!!!

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 5th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florance Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.

This year one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145" This deer ranks as the #3 taken in Stewart county.

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call for directions! And more information.



Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com


----------



## Leasehunter (Dec 4, 2008)

*Leasable tracts drastically reduced*

We have leasable tracts in 
Emanuel County regularly 7.25/acre reduced to 5.46/acre 50+ acres

Warren County regularly $10.00/acre reduced to 7.50/acre  369.9 Acres

Emanuel County Stillmoore area regulary $8.00/acre reduced to 6.03/acre    224.5 acres

Wilkinson County regularly $8.00/acre reduced to  6.03/acre       809.8


----------

